# House Of Sisters - Spetember 2012



## vmlopes (Sep 12, 2012)

Visited on a solo........recent sealing up going on, but still very clean and intact inside.........was not alone inside on part of the explore which made it rather interesting...........lol

#1




Chapel by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#2




Washer / Dryer by ajj_photography, on Flickr


#3




The Kneeling Stool by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#4




Bread Maker by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#5




The Three Amigos by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#6




AJJ_4642 by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#7




Virgin Mary by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#8




The Cloisters by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#9




Dorms by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#10




Take a Pew by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#11




Now Pray by ajj_photography, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice shots, I loved my time at this place and hope to go again sometime


----------



## skankypants (Sep 12, 2012)

This is realy good!...


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 12, 2012)

Love the set superbly captured and seems your explore was as "interesting" as Urbex SW and mine


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 12, 2012)

*Beautiful place and lovely pics...*


----------



## GEMTX (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow.......


----------



## krela (Sep 12, 2012)

Gorgeous photos.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely place, and stunning pics 5/9/10 my favs


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 12, 2012)

very lovely...nice shot with the airers pulled out...


----------



## _Nyx_ (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful place & photos


----------



## mookster (Sep 13, 2012)

Really good stuff, makes me even more gutted we found it sealed....I blame the people caught there the same day as us


----------



## night crawler (Sep 13, 2012)

Brilliant photo's what more can one say.


----------



## vmlopes (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments fellas...........just processed the remaining ones.

#12




AJJ_4719 by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#13




Home from Home by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#14




AJJ_4704 by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#15




AJJ_4702 by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#16




AJJ_4687 by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#17




AJJ_4695 by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#18




The Key to Where? by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#19




AJJ_4788 by ajj_photography, on Flickr

#20




I Believe I Can Fly by ajj_photography, on Flickr


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 19, 2012)

i think its sick that a place this beautiful has been forgotten. 
keep the pictures coming they really are very good.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 19, 2012)

Great pics of an amazing place, this is one ive got to see!


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 19, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Great pics of an amazing place, this is one ive got to see!



and we will  haha

cracking imagess of what appears to be an awesome splore


----------



## KAYDEMS (Sep 20, 2012)

do these house have protection rights, cos it would be a shme for to get rid of the history to modernise, does anyone know?
thanks


----------



## mookster (Sep 20, 2012)

This place is listed to within an inch of it's life, hopefully a buyer is found who decides to use it as some form of hotel/marriage venue which is the ideal use now it's empty.


----------



## aquanuke (Sep 20, 2012)

I heard this one was sold now


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 20, 2012)

aquanuke said:


> I heard this one was sold now



Not too sure where you heard that one but don't think it's quite true...


----------



## aquanuke (Sep 20, 2012)

I know it was listed at 2.25M and was told they let it roll for a straight 2M. I might phone the agent in the morning, see if I can get another nosey


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 21, 2012)

What a lovely building. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Sep 21, 2012)

Best set ive seen of this place - I it wasn't a 3 hour drive from me i would be here like a shot!


----------



## themousepolice (Sep 21, 2012)

my word another excellent report. loving the bread maker (was there a matching water purifier on the other side of the stove ?)

thanks for posting


----------



## vmlopes (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments fellas


----------



## darbians (Sep 23, 2012)

A beautiful set of images. I adore #10.
I really hope it stays in this condition.


----------



## Scaramanger (Nov 10, 2012)

nice shots indeed.. What gear you using ??


----------

